# Do you have a choice between fighter/helo/multi ???



## Smitty1690 (23 Apr 2008)

Hey all, 
I'm hoping to become a pilot with the forces, but am pretty passionate about being a fighter pilot, rather than multi or helo. Does anybody/anybody who's been through the process know if you have a choice, and if it at all counts for anything? Or are you just SOL if they don't give you what you're hoping for?
Thanks


----------



## benny88 (23 Apr 2008)

Read the threads here smitty. You get to rank your 3 choices, and from what I hear the better you do on your courses, the more likely you are to get your top choices. But you will fly what Her Majesty pleases  Some courses there are not even any Fast Jet slots to earn, no matter how well you do.


----------



## hauger (24 Apr 2008)

Sure, you get to voice your opinion (rank the three choices), and sure, it's in everyone's best interest for you to be happy in the results, but at the end of the day, your opinion really doesn't hold a lot of weight.  Remember....something like 50%-ish of the cockpits in the CF are props-on-top, wanna guess where the lion's share of people end up?

Where are you in the process?  I'd suggest you focus more on the goal of getting to, then through MJ rather than focusing on "Man I want jets so bad!"  No point in getting wound up about getting that "dream" slot before you actually pass to the point of getting selected.


----------



## benny88 (24 Apr 2008)

hauger said:
			
		

> Where are you in the process?  I'd suggest you focus more on the goal of getting to, then through MJ rather than focusing on "Man I want jets so bad!"  No point in getting wound up about getting that "dream" slot before you actually pass to the point of getting selected.



   I have to partially disagree with hauger. I think it's ok to have the dream. After all, something's gotta drive you through all the hoops you have to jump through to even get to Moose Jaw.  What's paramount is being flexible though. It's ok to have a stream in mind and work towards that, as long as you realize that you must give 110% no matter what you end up flying.


----------



## Corey Darling (24 Apr 2008)

I for one want either helo or fast jet. But at this point, id be happy in a 172 lol.

Once your in, your in, and im sure you can request a transfer to a different type down the road.


----------



## Strike (24 Apr 2008)

Corey,  good choices.  I never understood the guys that wanted fast air or multi.  About the only thing those two have in common is the fact that they are fixed wing.  At least with helos and fast air you get some crazy flying quite often.  (Although I'm sure Globesmasher's about to come in and pounce all over me about all of his crazy antics.)


----------



## benny88 (24 Apr 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> all of his crazy antics.



op:


----------



## Zoomie (24 Apr 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> At least with helos and fast air you get some crazy flying quite often.



Hrmmm - maybe you should experience a little more fixed wing flying. 

I would say that the flying I have done during this SAR tour has been "pretty crazy".  Things like Valley Shoots, STOL, 3am SAR missions in snow at 500'AWL (in the mountains).

I would say that the most dynamic flying exists in the multi-engine community.  We see it all - high level/density IFR, low level - low vis VFR - and everything in between.


----------



## aesop081 (24 Apr 2008)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> I would say that the most dynamic flying exists in the multi-engine community.  We see it all - high level/density IFR, low level - low vis VFR - and everything in between.



+1

I know i'm always excited at 300 Feet above the ocean, sea state 6, doing 2G turns in total darkness with other MPAs and helos flying around, warships everywhere and of course the target sub.

Edit : forgot to add the smell of food, farts and cordite.....hahaha


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (24 Apr 2008)

> Edit : forgot to add the smell of food, farts and cordite.....hahaha



Come on now, I know you guys come in close to us but you don't come that close...sheesh!!


----------



## hauger (24 Apr 2008)

benny88 said:
			
		

> I have to partially disagree with hauger. I think it's ok to have the dream. After all, something's gotta drive you through all the hoops you have to jump through to even get to Moose Jaw.



Sure thing, agree 100% with that, you've got to have a dream and you've got to have a goal.  I was just trying to provide a bit of perspective and reality, that the thing to focus on is passing the next phase of training (assuming he's even in the CF) and not worrying about flying [insert type here] aircraft.

The poster's profile says he's 18, I wanted to know where he was in the process (pretty clear he wasn't in MJ).  I also wanted to nip in the bud the "All I wanna be is a Fighter pilot!" , not cause I want to kill the guy's dream, but lets be honest, there's nothing sadder than seeing the hardcore "jet" guy (the one that's wound so, so tight that jokes about him flying helo's are liable to get you punched) hit his 17th A-LS or M in MJ on his clearhood, pocket a re-test on the IIT, and realize that jets are a bit out of his reach now.  We all know the type from school, the type who over stress about performance and end up doing worse than if they'd just relax and enjoy the ride a bit more.

But again, I'm sorry if it sounded a bit like I was raining a bit on this guy's dreams, not my intent.


----------



## Good2Golf (24 Apr 2008)

[OT alert]



			
				hauger said:
			
		

> ...
> The poster's profile says he's 18, I wanted to know where he was in the process (pretty clear he wasn't in MJ).  I also wanted to nip in the bud the "All I wanna be is a Fighter pilot!" , not cause I want to kill the guy's dream, but lets be honest, *there's nothing sadder* than seeing the hardcore "jet" guy (the one that's wound so, so tight that jokes about him flying helo's are liable to get you punched) hit his 17th A-LS or M in MJ on his clearhood, pocket a re-test on the IIT, and realize that jets are a bit out of his reach now.
> ....



...actually, seeing a young child drop his ice cream cone on the ground would be sadder!  Especially if his mom bought him the ice cream cone because his puppy had just been run over by a dump truck...   :'(



[/OT alert]


----------



## Corey Darling (24 Apr 2008)

;D


----------



## hauger (24 Apr 2008)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> ...actually, seeing a young child drop his ice cream cone on the ground would be sadder!  Especially if his mom bought him the ice cream cone because his puppy had just been run over by a dump truck...   :'(



Hard to argue with that  ;D


----------



## drunknsubmrnr (24 Apr 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> and of course the target sub.



Like you'd be anywhere close.   Would you like us to show *more* masts?

I think it's important to follow the dream. It took me years to get on boats, but it was worth it.


----------



## Smitty1690 (24 Apr 2008)

Thanks for your replies,
I'm glad to hear that you can rank your choices, even if ultimately it's not your decision. Although fighter would be my top choice, I still think multi is pretty cool, so I can be flexible on that. Im flying Cessnas for my PPL, so I know that fixed wing is what I want.



			
				hauger said:
			
		

> The poster's profile says he's 18, I wanted to know where he was in the process (pretty clear he wasn't in MJ).  I also wanted to nip in the bud the "All I wanna be is a Fighter pilot!" , not cause I want to kill the guy's dream, but lets be honest, there's nothing sadder than seeing the hardcore "jet" guy (the one that's wound so, so tight that jokes about him flying helo's are liable to get you punched) hit his 17th A-LS or M in MJ on his clearhood, pocket a re-test on the IIT, and realize that jets are a bit out of his reach now.  We all know the type from school, the type who over stress about performance and end up doing worse than if they'd just relax and enjoy the ride a bit more.



Im currently in the process of working my butt off in school to stay on the honor roll. I applied ROTP this year, but was rejected due to the fact that I was relaxing and enjoying the ride too much in grade 11...so another semester for me before I re-apply ;D. From my experience, it's best not to enjoy the high school ride too too much.


----------



## aesop081 (24 Apr 2008)

drunknsubmrnr said:
			
		

> Like you'd be anywhere close.   Would you like us to show *more* masts?



If you guys ever went to sea i might be worried........Pretty easy to locate a Canadian submarine. Just point the FLIR at drydock.


----------



## Strike (24 Apr 2008)

Smitty, go up and get some time in a helo.  You may change your mind.


----------



## 2fly (24 Apr 2008)

Smitty1690 said:
			
		

> Im flying Cessnas for my PPL, so I know that fixed wing is what I want.



Here is a suggestion...  Not to rain on your parade, but IF you are not intending on doing a lot of flying before applying for the CF...  You might want to hold off on completing the PPL until AFTER you have passed ASC.  Just my 0.02...  That way you have a cheap option if you happen to not pass the ASC and don't have to fork out the big coin for the CPL.


----------



## benny88 (24 Apr 2008)

2fly said:
			
		

> Here is a suggestion...  Not to rain on your parade, but IF you are not intending on doing a lot of flying before applying for the CF...  You might want to hold off on completing the PPL until AFTER you have passed ASC.  Just my 0.02...  That way you have a cheap option if you happen to not pass the ASC and don't have to fork out the big coin for the CPL.




  Good idea 2fly. Smitty if that confused you, I'll explain: If you fail the pilot portion of ASC, you can try again after a years wait AND getting the next stage of your license. (If you have no license, get your PPL, if PPL, get CPL) So I would go ahead and keep flying but stop short of actually getting the license. That way if you *knock on wood* fail, it will be a simple matter of getting a few more hours rather than the lengthy and expensive process of getting a CPL.


2fly: Didn't mean to step on your toes, just wanted to make sure Smitty was aware of the reason why you suggested that.


----------



## Zoomie (24 Apr 2008)

Round and Round we go....


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (24 Apr 2008)

There should be a "I wanna be a Pilot" sticky.


----------



## benny88 (25 Apr 2008)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Round and Round we go....





			
				Moody said:
			
		

> There should be a "I wanna be a Pilot" sticky.



  Amen. I find myself in a bad habit of saying "I'll just answer one weeny question, it'll take less time than directing him to search." but then the thread explodes. I'll do better, scouts honour.


----------



## 2fly (25 Apr 2008)

Moody said:
			
		

> There should be a "I wanna be a Pilot" sticky.



I second, third and fourth the motion.  Any mod willing to carry it?  :threat:  Oh, no prob benny..


----------



## aesop081 (25 Apr 2008)

2fly said:
			
		

> I second, third and fourth the motion.  Any mod willing to carry it?  :threat:  Oh, no prob benny..



I would gladly sticky it..........

But as certain as night and day, someone would start another one with the same question, so i'm not going to bother.


----------



## Yrys (25 Apr 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> But as certain as night and day, someone would start another one with the same question, so i'm not going to bother.



Well...

You do seem (?s) to know human nature   !


----------

